# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  قبل الكلاسيكو 189 : الزمان والمكان يقفان إلى جانب الريال .. والحاضر الأنيق يرجح كفة البرسا

## salihmob

**      *  يلتقي ريال مدريد مساء يوم السبت  المقبل ، غريمه  التقليدي برشلونة للمرة 189 تاريخياً و من خلال هذه  المواجهات السابقة التي  وصل عددها 188 ، كان التفوق للريال ب 79 انتصاراً  مقابل 72 لبرشلونة،  وانتهت 37 مباراة بالتعادل .*   *  ولعب الفريقين على ارض ريال مدريد 93  مباراة و كان الفوز من نصيب ريال  مدريد ب 57 مباراة ،و اما برشلونة فقد  استطاع إن يحقق 17 انتصار ، وتعادل  في 19 مباراة .*   *  أما ملعب برشلونة  فقد شهد 94 مباراة بين الفريقين ، و كان التفوق لصاحب  الأرض برشلونة ب  55إنتصاراً، و كان الريال أفضل من ناحية الفوز خارج  الديار فقد حقق على ارض  برشلونة 21 انتصاراً ، و انتهت 18 مباراة بالتعادل  .*   *  الإحصائيات  الماضية كانت لمباريات الفريقين في كل البطولات .. أما في إطار  الدوري فقد  بلغت مواجهات الفريقين 162 مواجهة ،و إن الفارق بين برشلونة و  الريال قليل  جداً من ناحية الانتصارات و كما تشير الإحصائية فإن الريال  يتفوق على  برشلونة بفارق خمس انتصارات حيث ان الريال قد حقق 68 انتصاراً  بينما حقق  برشلونة الفوز في 63 مباراة ، و تعادل الفريقين في 31 مباراة .*   *  تقابل  الفريقين على ارض ريال مدريد 81 مرة و كان التفوق واضحاً لصالح  الريال  بتحقيقه 50 انتصاراً ، فيما حقق برشلونة على أراض مدريد 16 انتصار  ،و قد  انتهت 15 مباراة بالتعادل .*   *  و على ارض برشلونة كانت المواجهات  متساوية على ما هي عليه بأرض ريال مدريد  بعدد 81 مواجهة و كان التفوق  للفريق الكاتلوني 47 انتصار ،و إما الفريق  المدريدي فقد حقق 18 انتصار ، و  التعادل كان سيد الموقف في 16 مباراة.*    * ** أكبر النتائج *   *  يشهد  التاريخ للفريقين بتسجيل نتائج فارقة ، و لعل اكبر نتيجة كانت من  نصيب  الريال على أرضه بموسم 1934-1935 فقد كانت النتيجة 8-2 و حينها لم  يكن ريال  مدريد بمستواه المعهود و كذالك برشلونة و ذالك العام كان ريال  بيتيس هو  بطل الدوري ،و على العكس تماماً بموسم 1962-1963 عندما فاز  الريال على  برشلونة بنتيجة 1-5 في المباراة التي أقيمت على ارض برشلونة ،و  في ذالك  الوقت كان ريال مدريد بأفضل حالاته بتحقيقه لقب الدوري لعدة  مواسم متتالية .*   *  و  إما برشلونة على أرضه فكثيراً ما هزم ريال مدريد بفارق خمسة أهداف و لعل   أقوى النتائج كانت بموسم 1950-1951 التي انتهت ب 7-2 ،و الجدير بالذكر إن   المباراة كانت بالجولة الثالثة من الدوري و في ذالك الموسم كان برشلونة  بطل  الدوري ،و أيضاً عندما كان برشلونة بطلاً للدوري بموسم 1973-1974 فقد  حقق  نتيجة كبيرة على أرض ريال مدريد قوامها 0-5.*    * ** التاريخ و شهر ديسمبر *   *  التقى  برشلونة و الريال في شهر ديسمبر 20 مرة و كان التفوق للنادي الملكي  على  الرغم بأن أكثر المباريات أقيمت على ارض برشلونة ، وكما أن الريال  تفوق على  البرسا في هذه المباريات من حيث السجل التهديفي بشهر ديسمبر  والذي بلغ 65  هدفاً.*   *  التقى الفريقين بشهر ديسمبر على ارض ريال مدريد سبع مرات و  استطاع الملكي  أن يحقق الفوز خمس مباريات ،و فاز البرسا مباراة واحد . من  المفارقات  التاريخية، أن المباراة الوحيدة التي تعادل فيها الفريقين في شهر  ديسمبر ،  كانت في العاشر من ديسمبر عام 1967 ، وهو نفس التاريخ الذي  سيجمعهم في  اللقاء المقبل في العاشر من ديسمبر 2011 .*   *  وشهد ت  مباريات الفريقين التي أقيمت في شهر ديسمبر وعلى ملعب الريال 24  هدفاً ،  منها 17 هدفاً لصالح ريال مدريد و سبعة أهداف لبرشلونة.*   *  وفي نفس  الشهر أقيمت 13 مباراة على ملعب البرسا ، و كان الفوز لصالح  برشلونة ب 6  مباريات ،وريال مدريد 5 مباريات ،و تعادل الفريقين في  مباراتين، و من ناحية  الأهداف فقد سجل الفريقين بشهر ديسمبر في مواجهاتهم  المباشرة 41 هدفاً ،و  كان التفوق لبرشلونة بفارق هدف واحد فقد سجل برشلونة  21 هدفاً مقابل 20 هدف  للريال .*   *  وشهد التاريخ لشهر ديسمبر نتائج كبيرة و بالأخص للنادي  الملكي الذي سحق  النادي الكاتلوني برباعية نظيفة سنة 1963 ،و قبلها بثلاث  سنوات و بالتحديد  بسنة 1960 فاز ريال مدريد على ارض برشلونة بنتيجة 5-3 ،  ولكن برشلونة لم  يتعدى سقف أهدافه الثلاثة أهداف في المباراة الواحد بشهر  ديسمبر و كانت  اكبر نتيجة حققها على أرضه سنة 1940 عندما فاز بنتيجة 3-0 ، و  خارج أرضه  سنة 1965عندما فاز على ارض الريال بنتيجة 1-3 .*    * ** الريال والدوري*   *  لعب  ريال مدريد منذ عام 1928 إلى ديسمبر من العام الجاري 2548 مباراة و قد  حقق  الفوز في 1487 مباراة بينما خسر 539 مباراة و التعادل كان في 522  مباراة ،  و تعتبر هذه الأرقام هي الأفضل من بين كل الأندية الأسبانية .*   *  و  شهدت مدريد إقامة 1273 للريال و كان الفوز من نصيبه في 974 مباراة و 115   خسارة و 184 تعادل ، بينما لعب ريال مدريد خارج أرضه 1275 مباراة و قد  فاز  في 513 مباراة و خسر في 424 مباراة و تعادل في 338 مباراة .*   *  و رغم  إن ريال مدريد يلقب بسيد الأندية الأوربية و ملك الأندية الأسبانية ،  إلا  أن تاريخه يشهد نتائج سلبية كبيرة، فالمواسم الأولى للدوري الأسباني  يبين  مدى بداية ريال مدريد الضعيفة بالدوري حيث انه تلقى في الموسم الثالث   1930/1931 اكبر نتيجة على أرضه من فريق اتلتيك بلباو عندما فاز الأخير   بنتيجة 6-0 ، و خارج أرضه ،و في الموسم الثاني 1929/1930 فقد خسر على ارض   اسبانيول بنتيجة 1-8 و تعتبر هذه النتيجة اكبر نتيجة على ريال مدريد   بالدوري الأسباني منذ التأسيس .*   *  و من ناحية النتائج الكبيرة للفريق  الملكي فأن له نتائج كثيرة جداً ،و  كانت اكبر نتيجة للريال تاريخياً  بالدوري الأسباني بموسم 1959/1960 عندما  فاز على أرضه بنتيجة 11-2 على فريق  أليتش ،و خارج أرضه فكانت أكبر نتيجة  على فريق ريال سرقسطة بنتيجة 1-7  بموسم 1987/1988 .*    * ** برشلونة و التاريخ *   *  منح  فريق رايو فالكانو قبل أيام لكي يكون برشلونة صاحب المباريات الأكثر  في  الدوري الأسباني قبل لقاء الكلاسيكو بعدما قدم الاتحاد الأسباني  المباراة  بسبب مشاركة برشلونة ببطولة العالم للأندية ،و بسبب المباراة  المقدمة وصل  عدد مباريات برشلونة بالدوري الأسباني 2549 مباراة ، و من  خلال هذه  المباريات فقد حقق برشلونة الفوز في 1471 مباراة و خسر في 599  مباراة و  تعادل في 533 مباراة.*   *  و قد لعب برشلونة على أرضه بالدوري 1276  مباراة ،و عدد المباريات التي حقق  فيها الفوز 959 مباراة ، و خسر في 120  مباراة ، و تعادل في 197 مباراة . و  خارج أرضه لعب برشلونة 1273 مباراة و  حقق الفوز في 458 مباراة ،و خسر في  479 مباراة ،و تعادل في 336 مباراة*   *  و  رغم كل هذه الأرقام يبقى فريق اتلتك بلباو أقسى فريق على برشلونة  بتحقيقه  أكبر النتائج عليه على أرضه و خارج أرضه ، فضيحة برشلونة كانت  بموسم  1930/1931 عندما فاز فريق اتلتك بلباو بالدوري و بأقسى نتيجة عرفها  فريق  برشلونة قوامها 12-1 ،و لم يكتفي فريق اتلتك بلباو فعاد ليسجل أسمه  بمعقل  برشلونة بموسم 1945/1946 عندما سحق برشلونة بستة أهداف نظيفة .*   *  و من  ناحية اكبر النتائج فان برشلونة اكبر نتائجه كانت على الفرق الصغيرة و   أكبرها كانت بموسم 1949/1950 بعد تحقيقه الفوز على فريق جيمناستيك بنتيجة   10-1 و كان ذالك على ارض برشلونة , و اما خارج أرضه فكانت اكبر نتيجة   لصالحه على فريق لاس بلماس بنتيجة 0-8 بموسم 1959/1960 ،و كذالك بنفس   النتيجة بالموسم الماضي عندما فاز على ألميريا بالمباراة التي سبقت   الكلاسيكو و الذي انتهى بخماسية للبرسا .*    * ** الريال و البرسا .. في الموسم الحالي *   *  لعب  ريال مدريد في الدوري 14 مباراة و فاز ب 12 مباراة و تعادل في مباراة و   خسر في مباراة ،و بهذه النتائج يتصدر الريال الدوري ب 37 نقطة بفارق 3  نقاط  عن الغريم التقليدي الذي لعب 15 مباراة ،فاز في 10 مباريات و تعادل  في 4  مباريات و خسر في مباراة واحدة.*     * ** النجوم والكلاسيكو ؟*   *  يشهد  الكلاسيكو بين قطبي الكرة الأسبانية ريال مدريد و برشلونة صراعاً  خاصاً  جداً على لقب هداف الدوري وأخرعلى لقب افضل لاعب في العالم بين  النجمين  البرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو، والارجنتيني ليونيل ميسي ، فكلاهما  متساوي  بعدد الأهداف في الدوري برصيد 17 هدفاً.*   *  و نسبياً يعتبر كريستيانو  رونالدو أفضل من ليونيل ميسي من ناحية التهديف  بسبب تسجيله 17 هدفاً في 14  مباراة بمعدل 1,21 هدف في المباراة ، من جانب  ليونيل ميسي بالرغم التعادل  بصدارة الهدافين إلا انه سجل 17 هدفاً من 15  مباراة بمعدل 1,13 هدف في  المباراة ، و لكن على حسب قوانين الدوري  الأسباني فإن ليونيل ميسي هو متصدر  الهدافين بسبب قانون (في حال تعادل  لاعبين بصدارة الهدافين فأن الأهداف من  ركلات جزاء لا تحتسب) و خلال هذا  الموسم سجل كريستيانو رونالدو ستة أهداف  من ركلات جزاء بينما ليونيل ميسي  سجل هدف واحد من ركلة جزاء.*   *  من  ناحية أهمية اللاعبين بفرقهم فأن الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي نسبياً أهم  لفريق  برشلونة بتسجيله 17 هدفاً من أصل 47 سجلها الفريق في الدوري حتى  الأن ، أي  أنه سجل 36.2% من أهداف برشلونة في الدوري ، و كذالك لصناعته  سبعة أهداف ، و  قد سجل ميسي خلال هذا الموسم ثلاث مرات هاتريك (ثلاثية في  مباراة واحدة) و  مرتين سجل هدفين في مباراة واحدة.*   *  و بالنسبة لكريستيانو رونالدو  فقد سجل 17 هدفاً من أصل 49 لريال مدريد أي  انه سجل 34.7 من أهداف الريال ،  بالإضافة لصناعته ستة أهداف ، و قد سجل  كريستيانو رونالدو في هذا الموسم  أربع مرات هاتريك (ثلاثية في مباراة  واحدة) ،و مرة واحدة سجل هدفين في  مباراة واحدة .*   *  و الطريف في الأمر فأن كريستيانو رونالدو يتفوق على  ليونيل ميسي من ناحية  التسديدات على المرمى فقد سدد رونالدو 87 تسديدة على  المرمى بينما سد  ليونيل ميسي 79 تسديدة .*   *  و من ناحية اخرى فليونيل  ميسي لعب أكثر من كريستيانو رونالدو في الدوري  خلال هذا الموسم فقد لعب  ميسي 1287 دقيقة بينما لعب رونالدو 1203 دقيقة ،  وذالك يعود للعب برشلونة  أكثر بمباراة واحدة و كذالك للعب رونالدو كبديل  في مباراة و استبداله في  مباراة ، بينما ميسي لأنه دخل بديلاً في مباراة  واحدة فقط .*     **        *هل يزئر اسد عرين مدريد ؟*  *الريال شهد تراحعاً كبيراً أمام البرسا في كلاسيكو السنوات الخمس الأخيرة*   ** * لقطة من أخر ديربي*

----------


## محمد السيد

شكرا على المتابعه 
بالتوفيق للبرسا

----------

